# How I break down HDPE buckets



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

This is how I breakdown 5 Gal buckets to make HDPE blanks. After the buckets have been broken down as far as is shown in this video I like to run them through the dishwasher.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

:shakehead: Never thought I'd see a grown a$$ man salvaging a 5 gallon plastic bucket ......but brother, you sure can work wonders with one!!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Matt thanks for showing how you work your magic now everyone knows what kind of works goes into making those sweet shooters,i never thought about it but thats a lot of time invested and you haven't really even gotten started with all the other things that go into it,are you going to continue through videoing all the steps till you have a finished shooter because that would really be cool to see it all from start to finish


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video, thanks for sharing. Nice shop


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Great tutorial, thank you for sharing.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

@you'llshootyereyeout-Does your band saw get clogged with the fuzzy HDPE residual? Mine it does, so now if I have to cut HDPE for a project I only use the table saw.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

bigron said:


> Matt thanks for showing how you work your magic now everyone knows what kind of works goes into making those sweet shooters,i never thought about it but thats a lot of time invested and you haven't really even gotten started with all the other things that go into it,are you going to continue through videoing all the steps till you have a finished shooter because that would really be cool to see it all from start to finish
> 
> Anything for you man!





sharp eye said:


> @you'llshootyereyeout-Does your band saw get clogged with the fuzzy HDPE residual? Mine it does, so now if I have to cut HDPE for a project I only use the table saw.


Depending on on the TPI of the blade I'm using there can be more or less fuzz. Not enough to clog or bog down the saw however. I do clean it out after each session though.


----------



## da9519 (Aug 12, 2015)

Are the buckets actually HDPE? All the 5 gallon buckets i seem to find at any hardware store here in australia seem to be PP plastic. Would this be suitable as well? Thanks in advance.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

da9519 said:


> Are the buckets actually HDPE? All the 5 gallon buckets i seem to find at any hardware store here in australia seem to be PP plastic. Would this be suitable as well? Thanks in advance.


PP will not work for this use. Here in the states I have yet to come across a 5gal bucket that was not HDPE. I get some of my buckets from restaurants so perhaps that may work for you. If you go this route be prepared to smell a lot of pickles!!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

excellent vid but way to much work for my taste , time is limited in my case , you go boy !


----------

